# Cryptocurrency, Bitcoin Chat



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 18, 2020)

I've been buying and selling BTC since it was around $300. I'd be rich by now except for the fact that back then I had no decent amount of money to just let sit in it. It wasn't up until 2016 that I started realizing the true potential of BTC and crypto.

I've bought my fair share of shitcoins and lost money on most of them too, but it seems like I have always made money on BTC trades.

Anyone else here trade crypto?

What do y'all think is behind the current run-up and how high will it go?

I'm holding for now, but thinking about taking some profit soon.

My amateur prediction is that we are nearing the top and there will be a big correction in the following 6-12 months, but the next bottom might be around $8-10k.


----------



## CJ (Nov 18, 2020)

I don't get it personally. It's pure speculation as far as I'm concerned. Totally gambling. 

I also think the government seizing over a BILLION dollars worth of Bitcoin a few weeks back takes away some of the implied benefits of BC.

https://fortune.com/2020/11/05/bitcoin-seized-justice-department-doj-billion-mystery-man-x/


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 18, 2020)

I think the true value of cryptocurrency is in the fact that it is autonomous and not controlled by any 1 authority. Also the fact that it provides an easy way to transfer value from one party to another, with lower fees than traditional banking and money transfer systems (like credit cards, wires etc.) The scale of the network makes it very safe. The price volatility, not so much. But there is inherent danger to any store of value in my opinion. Hence why we diversify.

Bitcoin is not truly anonymous, and it is very easy to track using the public ledger, so the idea that it is a tool for the black market is kind of crazy. I think this idea originated in the early days because of Silk Road and the fact that most people didn't understand it. Hence, if governments want to confiscate it there are ways for them to do that. 

There are also ways to protect your Bitcoin from Governments though. The clincher is that they can track it and when hackers have stolen BTC from exchanges these days, it gets tracked to where they move it to and those exchanges can lock it up, it can get hard for hackers to be able to use their stolen BTC in other words.


----------



## CJ (Nov 19, 2020)

Yeah, the ease of international transfer is definitely a plus, vs currency exchange.

The volatility though, in something that's designed to by used like currency, is too much for me. I want relative stability in currency.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2020)

I personally think it’s all a big scam and eventually someone is going to crash and burn it once they are ready to cash out. it’s good for buying illegal shit online and for drug dealers to move cash around i guess. 

Peter Schiff actually talked about them on his newest podcast was listening this morning. 

I’m just too scared to trust it my real estate and tattoo guy swear by them.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 19, 2020)

Monero is really the best thing for illegal stuff because it is untraceable.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Monero is really the best thing for illegal stuff because it is untraceable.



I was gonna buy 10 of then years back when they were at $300 a pop ****ed that one up lol would of had like $200k now.

My buddy was telling me about that shit but I don’t do anything stupid anymore so no need for it but that’s how bitcoin started pretty much.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 19, 2020)

Best advice I always tell my friends is only spend as much as what you're prepared to lose.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Best advice I always tell my friends is only spend as much as what you're prepared to lose.



Yeah that’s why i don’t really trust stocks or crypto but sometimes people are smart or lucky. Imagine the people that bought bitcoin when it was cheap and held on or amazon stock when it was like $20 a share.

You have to catch something early get a decent amount and play the waiting game and hope it works out.


----------



## CJ (Nov 19, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah that’s why i don’t really trust stocks or crypto but sometimes people are smart or lucky. Imagine the people that bought bitcoin when it was cheap and held on or amazon stock when it was like $20 a share.
> 
> You have to catch something early get a decent amount and play the waiting game and hope it works out.



But at least stocks, metals and commodities are actual THINGS that have uses. Stocks give you an ownership stake in a company that produces goods/services. Oil/corn and other commodities can be consumed, metals have industrial uses it at least pretty jewelry. Wtf is a bitcoin? 

Crypto just seems like a balloon that could pop at any moment.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 19, 2020)

Like CJ said, stocks are at least tied to tangible businesses with assets that have intrinsic value. An increase in company valuation leads to an increase in stock price though there is always some speculation priced into the share price (looking at you TSLA). Stocks trend on earnings reports and other things that affect profit.

WTF moves bitcoin? What's the underlying asset that sets a long term trend? As an "investment", it's 100% gambling not that that's a bad thing but I haven't seen BTC as part of any sound retirement portfolio.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 19, 2020)

As an online merchant, I would rather take bitcoin than any other form of payment. Here's why:

1. Credit card chargebacks - I've had chargebacks over the years from customers who simply forgot what the charge was for. I have almost zero recourse in getting my money back when this happens. In other words I can and do get ripped off regularly by people on credit card sales. You can't do a chargeback with bitcoin.

2. Stolen credit card info - I regularly get people from overseas trying to buy from me, and I'm pretty sure 90% of it is credit card fraud with stolen card numbers. I tell them I'll only do the sale via wire transfer or Bitcoin. Those are the only 2 ways I can be sure to get my money.

I've also lost a bunch of money to domestic sales that were purchased using stolen credit cards.

3. Credit card merchant fees

The intrinsic value is the network, software behind it, efficiency and security of it.


----------



## CJ (Nov 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> As an online merchant, I would rather take bitcoin than any other form of payment. Here's why:
> 
> 1. Credit card chargebacks - I've had chargebacks over the years from customers who simply forgot what the charge was for. I have almost zero recourse in getting my money back when this happens. In other words I can and do get ripped off regularly by people on credit card sales. You can't do a chargeback with bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Are you charging and paying the gov't taxes on these transactions? 

You better believe they know they're happening, and the IRS is going to want its cut.

I'm not saying that you're not, it just popped into my head.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 19, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Are you charging and paying the gov't taxes on these transactions?
> 
> You better believe they know they're happening, and the IRS is going to want its cut.
> 
> I'm not saying that you're not, it just popped into my head.



I plead the 5th! :32 (19):

For my business yes, everything is accounted for. With crypto, I'm pretty sure it is a taxable event when you go to cash (take profit), and there are now tax forms for crypto. I haven't gone to cash in any crypto in a very long time, and pretty sure that when I did it was below any threshold I'd have to worry about paying taxes on.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 19, 2020)

I actually get paid in BC for the off-book work I do - which since Covid is most of the work I do (On-book I work in construction leading work teams).

Yea, it fluctuates - or has been - between 'round 8K up to the highs we're seeing today. I sometimes try to time when I cash out - actually did pretty well just following that same pattern fer a while, but yea, I don't have any science behind it - just noticing the pattern and making sure I always cash out what I need to pay bills & such. Never really thought about it as an investment, just know the bosses prefer to not comingle the public work with the private work on their books is all.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 19, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Like CJ said, stocks are at least tied to tangible businesses with assets that have intrinsic value.
> WTF moves bitcoin? What's the underlying asset that sets a long term trend? As an "investment", it's 100% gambling not that that's a bad thing but I haven't seen BTC as part of any sound retirement portfolio.



Supply and demand moves the bitcoin price. The underlying asset that sets a long term trend is the inherent value of the network, it's real-world usage, and the people who hold it as a store of value. As these factors increase or decrease over time the price adjusts accordingly.

I have about as much faith in the long term viability of Bitcoin as I do any large cap company in the USA. Just my personal opinion. I can also see how people look at it the way you and others do.

Make no mistake, there will be bubbles. People start to get irrationally exuberant when their money starts doubling and tripling, so tulip mania takes hold like it did 4 years ago.

But the difference here is the intrinsic value of Bitcoin's network and usage, which grows despite the speculators that pile in. People have been declaring the "end of bitcoin" since it came on the radar (see https://99bitcoins.com/bitcoin-obituaries/). If you have time, take a look at all of the obituaries written by major financial news sources and glooming editorials in that link.

It will happen again soon. There will be a huge correction sometime within the next year that will send people running for the exits and once again people will claim that tulip mania has taken hold and bitcoin was a fraud.


----------



## Miamiking (Nov 27, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've been buying and selling BTC since it was around $300. I'd be rich by now except for the fact that back then I had no decent amount of money to just let sit in it. It wasn't up until 2016 that I started realizing the true potential of BTC and crypto.
> 
> I've bought my fair share of shitcoins and lost money on most of them too, but it seems like I have always made money on BTC trades.
> 
> ...



Was introduced to be by a security friend of mine, when it was appx $.00000016 , didn't get into it myself until about $3 a bitcoin, did not have money myself to save it either. It will go up. Bitcoin was not invented for profit. It was invented by person(s) with insider knowledge of the true nature of our financial system etc as a way to be free from the banksters and central bank control and manipulation. It has been attacked several times by the powers that want to be but has resisted sabotage. Consider it a hedge. The idea is not to profit, its to make sure that savings you worked hard for is still there after the economy implodes. If tyou make a profit, all the better, but it's meant to be a long term thing to protect you against a system that was engineered from the start to collapse. That is all.


----------



## dreamscraper (Nov 28, 2020)

I think you can view Ethereum like stock options but options on a computer network that we don't quite know what to do with right now but may find a great use for in the future. It could also be that it makes no sense to be hording computer resources if you don't intend to actually compute anything on the network though. 

Bitcoin to me is a failed payment system that has transformed nicely into a store of wealth and currency hedge to compete with gold. Buying physical gold or silver has all kinds of problems with the spreads from dealers in and out and then you have to store it someplace. Gold only has value over rocks because it is hard to mine, there is a finite amount and we have all agreed it has value. That also describes bitcoin. 

These are both mature instruments at this point. 

The scam though is Tether. If you study the smallest amount of financial fraud/forensic accounting it is more obvious than a Crazy Eddie commercial. It reminds me of the way that Bernie Madoff investors for the most part knew his equity curve was bullshit. They just thought he was using his position with NASDAQ to front run other players. They knew he was cheating but they thought the cheating was helping them. I think everyone in the crypto space knows that tether is a fraud but because the fraud pushes the market higher and they benefit no one is really that concerned. 

Tether is basically acting like quantitative easing in the stock market but they use to do this strategically. Since the end of August they are close to doubling the market cap now. 
It would seem to me there is a good chance things are unraveling and they have no other choice but to do this. 

The market prices for ETH and BTC are so incredibly distorted by tether that I don't see how anyone can buy and hold a position here.



CJ275 said:


> Crypto just seems like a balloon that could pop at any moment.


----------



## Miamiking (Nov 28, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> But at least stocks, metals and commodities are actual THINGS that have uses. Stocks give you an ownership stake in a company that produces goods/services. Oil/corn and other commodities can be consumed, metals have industrial uses it at least pretty jewelry. Wtf is a bitcoin?
> 
> Crypto just seems like a balloon that could pop at any moment.



Not going to happen with Bitcoin. However, I would not trust ANY of the other digital currencies as many were in fact created by the very banksters Bitcoin was meant to insulate us against. Bitcoin cash is a perfect example of the way the banksters and other scum have tried to take advantage of the hype from Bitcoin itself, they are not the same at all. Personally, I would never even get ETH or Litecoin and they have been around for awhile as well. So Bitcoin and only Bitcoin (BTC) , they code behind the BTC platform is original, solid, and can be used for many many other purposes because of its genius. It is a guard against having someone pull the strings / manipulate any system/ market, no matter what you use it for (e.g. BTC system could be used for voting)


----------



## dreamscraper (Nov 28, 2020)

I hadn't even noticed this with Tether per the wiki page.
"Tether formerly claimed that each token was backed by one United States dollar, but on 14 March 2019 changed the backing to include loans to affiliate companies"

lol. It is just so textbook financial fraud. We are no longer backed by $1 = 1 Tether but $1 = some amount of tether and some amount of a loan to myself. I mean that is just a euphemism for blowing the reserves. 

I can already hear the CNBC American Greed voice starting the Tether episode..."He was a child actor..."


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 28, 2020)

I just see the whole idea as a way to allow criminal activity to be harder to track. I cant imagine that governments don't eventually crack down on it.

It has its benefits no doubt but just look at these steroid websites who all want you to use bitcoin. I can only imagine what other drugs or criminal activities are paid through this service.

I am not saying that I am against it but lets face it, what else are people using it for outside of something illegal?


----------



## CJ (Nov 28, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I just see the whole idea as a way to allow criminal activity to be harder to track. I cant imagine that governments don't eventually crack down on it.



At the very least, they will want taxes on transactions. That's tax revenue lost, and the gov't can make the case that bitcoin is illegal, as only the federal gov't has the authority to create currency. 

https://constitution.congress.gov/b... Section 8, Clause,Weights and Measures; . . .

It is not beyond reason.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 28, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> At the very least, they will want taxes on transactions. That's tax revenue lost, and the gov't can make the case that bitcoin is illegal, as only the federal gov't has the authority to create currency.
> 
> https://constitution.congress.gov/b... Section 8, Clause,Weights and Measures; . . .
> 
> It is not beyond reason.




Good Point. Once the government decided to tax weed, it all of a sudden wasn't the devil anymore lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 28, 2020)

dreamscraper said:


> I hadn't even noticed this with Tether per the wiki page.
> "Tether formerly claimed that each token was backed by one United States dollar, but on 14 March 2019 changed the backing to include loans to affiliate companies"
> 
> lol. It is just so textbook financial fraud. We are no longer backed by $1 = 1 Tether but $1 = some amount of tether and some amount of a loan to myself. I mean that is just a euphemism for blowing the reserves.
> ...



I don't trust tether either. If I needed a stablecoin, there are other options though. I just haven't looked into them yet.

Didn't the Winklevoss bros create a stablecoin? I wonder if that one is any better.

I'm curious about how you feel that BTC's price is so tied to tether. Can you explain that relationship more?


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 28, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I just see the whole idea as a way to allow criminal activity to be harder to track. I cant imagine that governments don't eventually crack down on it.
> 
> It has its benefits no doubt but just look at these steroid websites who all want you to use bitcoin. I can only imagine what other drugs or criminal activities are paid through this service.
> 
> I am not saying that I am against it but lets face it, what else are people using it for outside of something illegal?


The government is as corrupt as it comes. They should love Cryptocurrency. What better way to lobby/bribe politicians ?

Cryptocurrency is very unstable. It was just at almost 20,000 and then within an hr dropped to 16,000. It does that shit all the time. For that to happen, billions of dollars of it is sold off at once. 

I remember reading somewhere that something like 90% of bitcoin is owned by 1% of Bitcoin owners. They usually coordinate a pump/dump and will make a few billion in 1 day. 

it’s probably the same 1% of Globalist Billionaires who control the government. 

that being said, you can still make a shit load of money if you buy it while it’s low and then it jumps/pumps10x.


----------



## dreamscraper (Nov 30, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> I remember reading somewhere that something like 90% of bitcoin is owned by 1% of Bitcoin owners. They usually coordinate a pump/dump and will make a few billion in 1 day.



I would view it though that you would much rather short term trade against bitcoin whales than against algorithmic hedge funds in stocks. Just the overall sophistication of crypto is so much less than the wider financial markets, it isn't even close.

Just the amount of data in the wider financial markets is too much. Even if price were no object on financial data(as opposed to the most expensive data there is) it is a full time job just to organize and build useful datasets in the wider financial markets. Crypto is just so much less data. In stocks you basically have to just ignore options data even though you know it has a huge effect/signal on the stock. Then not even just options data on the stock you want to trade but the stock price and options data on everything related and correlated to that stock. Then on the index, then on correlated futures..on and on. 

None of this interests me personally. I just buy and hold the NASDAQ. I just don't think I can beat that in anyway trading anything.

Aside from the illegal transaction part of crypto there is a real currency use for it. People love to trash talk the Fed but we are so use to having everything denominated in a rock solid currency we don't even think of real currency risk. The inflation rate in Argentina right now is 35% a year. If you get paid in Argentine peso I would be trying to get that to bitcoin as soon as I could. As unstable as crypto is there is much much worse. I don't know what Zimbabwe is doing right now but I know they had a 100 Trillion Dollar bill at one point because their currency was so debased.


----------



## Miamiking (Dec 1, 2020)

dreamscraper said:


> I would view it though that you would much rather short term trade against bitcoin whales than against algorithmic hedge funds in stocks. Just the overall sophistication of crypto is so much less than the wider financial markets, it isn't even close.
> 
> Just the amount of data in the wider financial markets is too much. Even if price were no object on financial data(as opposed to the most expensive data there is) it is a full time job just to organize and build useful datasets in the wider financial markets. Crypto is just so much less data. In stocks you basically have to just ignore options data even though you know it has a huge effect/signal on the stock. Then not even just options data on the stock you want to trade but the stock price and options data on everything related and correlated to that stock. Then on the index, then on correlated futures..on and on.
> 
> ...



Look at what's happened in Venezuela. This will happen, in some similar fashion, in the US. I believe The gov't will use a manufactured economic crisis to instutute their planned new agenda which will likely include a new form of bankster controlled digital currency. People don't get that the idea behind bitcoin (and ONLY bitcoin, I would not recommend any other currency) is that it is a decentralized SYSTEM, thus preventing manipulation and corruption better than any previous existing system.


----------



## CJ (Mar 15, 2021)

Countries don't like when their sovereign currency is challenged... 

https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-india-cryptocurrency-ban-idUSKBN2B60QP

More to come???


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Countries don't like when their sovereign currency is challenged...
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-india-cryptocurrency-ban-idUSKBN2B60QP
> 
> More to come???


 Thats the one thing that I dont like about crypto currency. If it actually becomes popular I definitely forsee a future Euro crisis 2.0 on a global scale.


----------



## CJ (Mar 15, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Thats the one thing that I dont like about crypto currency. If it actually becomes popular I definitely forsee a future Euro crisis 2.0 on a global scale.



It'll be a crypto crisis, not a Euro crisis.

No way in hell the world will collectively allow the loss of control of their currencies.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It'll be a crypto crisis, not a Euro crisis.


Yeah I just mean that government will receive a currency which they do not control through taxation and loans. 

So itll put them in. a very vulnerable position, not being able to inflate their currency. So every country better adopt a conservative fiscal policy like Germany during the Euro crisis.


----------



## CJ (Mar 15, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Yeah I just mean that government will receive a currency which they do not control through taxation and loans.
> 
> So itll put them in. a very vulnerable position, not being able to inflate their currency. So every country better adopt a conservative fiscal policy like Germany during the Euro crisis.



They'll just ban it. Then it can't be used for 99.99% of normal everyday transactions. Problem solved.

I'm sure that it's been talked about at Davos.


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2021)

Any idea what's going on with Bitcoin?

At one point this morning, it was down about 22% from its high a few days ago?

Is there some news I missed? Or is it just people cashing out and buying into the Coinbase IPO?


----------



## 69nites (Apr 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Any idea what's going on with Bitcoin?
> 
> At one point this morning, it was down about 22% from its high a few days ago?
> 
> Is there some news I missed? Or is it just people cashing out and buying into the Coinbase IPO?


I liquidated my BTC at 60k in anticipation of a drop in value as the global economy recovers. Speculation of the value drop relative to the global economy is likely the cause. We're seeing a lot of hard dates for full economic opening.


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2021)

69nites said:


> I liquidated my BTC at 60k in anticipation of a drop in value as the global economy recovers. Speculation of the value drop relative to the global economy is likely the cause. We're seeing a lot of hard dates for full economic opening.



Any plans to get back in, or do you use it as an economic hedge?


----------



## 69nites (Apr 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Any plans to get back in, or do you use it as an economic hedge?


I've been riding the waves from the start. Typically I sell in January and rebuy during the Chinese new year crash but didn't during the pandemic because the value was being driven by global economic collapse which would negate the predictable drop in value.

When I feel it has settled in it's valley post covid I'll rebuy.

Basically I treat BTC like any currency trading. When I felt the USD was as low as it was going to get, I purchased USD with my BTC. When my USD is about as strong as I predict it will get relative to BTC I'll buy BTC with my USD.

My currency portfolio is far more diversified than that, but that's the simplified version.


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2021)

"Google News - Bitcoin and Crypto Markets Plummet As U.S. Treasury Rumor Spreads" https://news.google.com/articles/CA...aiPqxRm2KT5wwuNXDBg?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


----------



## 69nites (Apr 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> "Google News - Bitcoin and Crypto Markets Plummet As U.S. Treasury Rumor Spreads" https://news.google.com/articles/CA...aiPqxRm2KT5wwuNXDBg?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en



Hello Ethereum, don't mind if I do. That should be a quick rebound.


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2021)

69nites said:


> Hello Ethereum, don't mind if I do. That should be a quick rebound.



Was thinking the same. Quick dip and bounce back up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 18, 2021)

Are you buying bitcoin CJ? Wtf is going on here! Lol

I plan on buying more. I've realized over the the past few months this isn't a speculative bubble as much as the last one. I don't think we'll ever have another price crash that big again.


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Are you buying bitcoin CJ? Wtf is going on here! Lol
> 
> I plan on buying more. I've realized over the the past few months this isn't a speculative bubble as much as the last one. I don't think we'll ever have another price crash that big again.



I am not, no. But I do own an ETF which has a small position in crypto.

But I do pay attention.


----------



## DOOM (Apr 18, 2021)

I made $1600 bucks on MANA or Decentraland over the last six weeks.
March 1st it was .25 to $1.63 on April 16th. There doesn’t seem to be much money to be made on the established coins unless you’re investing big money.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 19, 2021)

U guys mirin my .01038 in btc? Yeah, u mirin

I hope everyone's aware of the wash-sale rule.


----------



## Oldbastard (Apr 19, 2021)

Forgive me decades ago MG and WU only way , then if you became regulars CiM personally I loathe. Despise bit coin .recently one popular place could not provide a Collection person that worked man pissed me off , so far I’ve lost over 600$ trying to learn damn Bitcoin hate hate if anyone can teach bit coin for morons lmk


----------



## CJ (Apr 19, 2021)

"Google News - After a bitcoin crackdown, China now calls it an 'investment alternative' in a significant shift in tone" https://news.google.com/articles/CA...2Nb3CjDivdcCMJ_d7gU?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


----------



## CJ (Apr 19, 2021)

Oldbastard said:


> Forgive me decades ago MG and WU only way , then if you became regulars CiM personally I loathe. Despise bit coin .recently one popular place could not provide a Collection person that worked man pissed me off , so far I’ve lost over 600$ trying to learn damn Bitcoin hate hate if anyone can teach bit coin for morons lmk



Are you looking to buy BC as an investment, or to make purchases?

If it's simply to make purchases, I'd only buy what I needed at the time, to lessen the volatility of any price fluctuations.

If it's an investment, there's no way to predict the future, so I can't predict when the best time to buy would be. One way is that you could simply dollar cost average, which would be buying some frequently over time, with no thought to it's current price, because all those purchase prices would average out over time. You could do this buy by buying $100 per month, $25 per week, or whatever amount and time period works for you.

But be prepared for the possibility of losing, or gaining, a ton of money, because it's very volatile. Only invest what you're willing to lose. Make it a small part of your overall diversification plan.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 19, 2021)

Do you guys know of nft's? They seem very fishy to me, the main purpose of art is to see what the painter made with your own eyes. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-fungible_token


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 19, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Do you guys know of nft's? They seem very fishy to me, the main purpose of art is to see what the painter made with your own eyes.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-fungible_token



It's used more just like a record of ownership. Like a digital title for your car.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 19, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It's used more just like a record of ownership. Like a digital title for your car.


That make perfect sense, your car is a physical thing.


----------



## CJ (Apr 29, 2021)

Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen talking about an 80% capital gains tax on crypto.

That would suck!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen talking about an 80% capital gains tax on crypto.
> 
> That would suck!!!



Yellen needs to shut her ****ing piehole. Everytime she opens it lately something  retarded comes out.

I used to be a fan of hers too. Now I can't stand her.


----------



## ftf (May 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen talking about an 80% capital gains tax on crypto.
> 
> That would suck!!!



She wants to kill crypto. I hate her.


----------



## CJ (May 19, 2021)

"China bans financial, payment institutions from cryptocurrency business | Reuters" https://www.reuters.com/technology/...es-barred-cryptocurrency-business-2021-05-18/


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> "China bans financial, payment institutions from cryptocurrency business | Reuters" https://www.reuters.com/technology/...es-barred-cryptocurrency-business-2021-05-18/



China was never really bitcoin-friendly to begin with. 

Below $40k today. Welcome to the crypto space. :32 (6):


----------



## 69nites (May 19, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> China was never really bitcoin-friendly to begin with.
> 
> Below $40k today. Welcome to the crypto space. :32 (6):


Normally I'd be buying back in right now, but with global market recovery coming out of the pandemic I'm not sure if won't continue to go down due to a rise in value of the dollar. I rebought a bit as a gamble in case of a quick rebound after negative news dies down.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 19, 2021)

I remember in I think it was late 2017, bitcoin jumped up to almost 20k, and china shut shit down and bitcoin crashed back down to a grand or so. Wouldn't mind seeing that happen again..

Coming down in price and being more affordable will only spark more average people to buy in, owning much less shares than a single company throwing millions or billions... this is a good thing since it will make crypto's less volatile, it will in time become a much more stable investment.


----------



## Veazey (Jun 3, 2021)

with cryptos its a long waiting game and you have to catch it at the right time early on. i remember those days i had btc worth $3 million today. i sold it at an amount i don't want to mention here.

These days i look for an altcoin with a solid roadmap. Buy the token, hold and play the waiting game. If you're looking for a token to invest in with huge profit potential, i'd recommend you you look at birdchain's bird token.

buy lots of it on pancakeswap. Wait for the release of their upcoming products, prices go up then sell


Also go install the app, complete tasks to earn free bird tokens


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 3, 2021)

Veazey said:


> with cryptos its a long waiting game and you have to catch it at the right time early on. i remember those days i had btc worth $3 million today. i sold it at an amount i don't want to mention here.



A lot of us used crypto early on. 9ish yrs ago I had 150 btc. I spent it on a few cycles of steroids lol


----------



## Oldbastard (Jun 4, 2021)

Yuck &#55358;&#56622; I’m so anti crypto , I lost over 700$ trying to figure it out even paid for lost order elsewhere but all my money still in electronic limbo god bless my dollars lol RIP


----------

